# Am i entitled to tracker



## lily2000 (6 Nov 2017)

i took out mortgage in 2002. No tracker option available until 2006. In 2006 we had options of tracker, variable and fixed. The covering letter stated if we did not select an option we would automatically be put on tracker rate. We selected fixed for 3 years. At the end of 3 years we were given options of variable and fixed. NO tracker option. We choose variable. Do we have any case to request tracker? I sent a letter to pstb back in march for them to look into this. Have heard nothing since only 2 letters stating that they are continuing to look into it.


----------



## peteb (6 Nov 2017)

What rate did you begin with in 2002?  If you never started on a tracker the likelihood is that you have no entitlement to a tracker.


----------



## lily2000 (6 Nov 2017)

I cant remember offhand think it was 3 or 4%. Tracker wasnt available then.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2017)

lily2000 said:


> In 2006 we had options of tracker, variable and fixed.



What gave you this option? 

If you fixed at the start, at the end of the fixed rate period, they might have offered you a choice of fixed, SVR or tracker. 

The only way you could be entitled to a tracker is if the document you signed to fix again(?) in 2006 said that you would be offered a tracker at the end of the fixed rate period. 

Brendan


----------



## lily2000 (6 Nov 2017)

the annual letter with the mortgage options gave us these options. The documentation said nothing about what would happen at the end of fixed rate. It just stated that it we didnt choose an option they would put us on the tracker rate


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2017)

lily2000 said:


> the annual letter with the mortgage options gave us these options.



I wasn't aware that there was an annual letter. I just assumed that if you were on an SVR you stayed on that until you did something to change it.

Brendan


----------



## lily2000 (6 Nov 2017)

No every year we got a letter from ptsb with our options which had variable and fixed in the year 2002, 2003, 2004 & 2005. Each of these years we choose 1 year fixed. In 2006 the option of tracker was also included. We choose 3 year fixed. In 2009 we got the options letter again with variable or fixed options. No tracker. I guess i am thinking if we didnt choose fixed in 2006 the cover letter with the options said that they would put us on tracker so wondering should we have reverted to tracker at the end of fixed even though we didnt choose it.


----------



## peteb (6 Nov 2017)

Why would you revert to a tracker?  You chose fixed in 2006 and then it wasnt available in 2009 as they were gone.


----------



## moneymakeover (6 Nov 2017)

> They were gone


Why were they gone?
Were they gone for the person who didn't fix?


----------



## lily2000 (6 Nov 2017)

peteb. i guess i am clutching at straws. thought maybe the fact that there were going to put me on tracker if i didnt chose option that might imply at end of fixed term tracker would apply.

i think trackers were not offered inn 2009 onwards


----------



## Monbretia (6 Nov 2017)

You were only getting an annual letter while you were picking 1 yr fixed options, when you changed to 3 yrs then the letter would have come out at the end of three years.  What I mean is there is no annual options letter in general, you were getting it annually because of what you were picking.

You didn't start on a tracker or have a fixed initially with a default to tracker when it ended.

You got the option of tracker the years it existed, the bank were just offering you what rates they had that were available to you and in some years there was a tracker as well as fixed options.   The tracker ended mid 2008 or so therefore it didn't appear anymore on your options, equally if fixed rates had finished they wouldn't have appeared on the options letter either or if some other new type of mortgage rate was available such as a loan to value rate that might be offered.

Fixed rates were never guaranteed to be always available either but obviously they were during those years even if the fixed terms changed, for example there wasn't always a 10 yr fixed available.


----------

